# Canton, OH - #20 YM B&T



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adoptable Shepherd: 20: Petfinder

*More About 20*

Picked up 6/8, Fees include: 5 way and license. Cost is 84.00 CASH . All dogs are spayed/neutered and given a rabies shot before being taken home by the owner. We take CASH ONLY, no checks, or credit cards. Because most of our dogs in the kennel are strays, we do not have any knowledge about each individual dog's background, so we cannot make any health claims or behavior assurances concerning our dogs. We offer a hold system, but please be advised that more than one person can put a "hold" on the same dog. (The person with the first hold may adopt the dog on the day it can go...72 hrs after its been at the pound; if the first hold doesn't show, the second hold gets the dog, etc) Please call the pound at 330-451-2343 to check on the dog's availability before driving a long distance. Rescue groups with 501(c)3 status can pull a dog for a reduced fee, but must show documentation of non-profit status 

*My Contact Info*


Stark County Dog Warden Department
Canton, OH
330-451-2343


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He is such a handsome young man, good looking dog!


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

What a beautiful dog... He looks SO confused!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Still listed


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

adopted


----------

